# Thanksgiving in the Woods 2018



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

We did our annual Thanksgiving gathering at DeSoto SP in Alabama. WE had six RVs of us and we had a blast camping for two weeks or so. There were two turkeys fried and I did a smoked turkey breast on my Akorn Jr. Here are some pics.



























































































My Plate!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

everything looks good. great tradition!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

We use to camp on Elgin Reservation at Carr Landing on Yellow River for Thanksgiving 
The Air Force shut us down when the 7th Special Force moved in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Always a great post, that’s a great tradition


----------

